# question between distributors



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

i have an interesting question that hopefully someone can answer...
I just bought a an 87 5000S Quattro with the 2.3L NF engine. I know the distributor is shot on it. I also own an 86 5000S with the KZ engine. The difference between the two distributors is that the KZ has vacuum advance on it where as the NF version doesnt and has knock sensor computer. Would a KZ distributor work in an NF engine since they both have 5 cut out windows on the pickup rotor that the hall effect sender reads? Or is there enuf difference that would cause problems?
Thanks


----------



## Twisted_audi (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: question between distributors (ejust)*

I *believe* they're interchangable. Since the one you're putting on has the vacuum/mech advance, I'd recommend trying it, and leaving the vacuum advance disconnected. If the car starts and drives fine, then youre fine. If it starts but is a dog, try tapping a vacuum line and seeing if adding the vacuum advance makes it normal.

...Remember though, if its normal without the vacuum advance don't attach it, or you'll be detonating like crazzzy.
Worst comes to worst, you'll just have to get a Reman. one. Napa sell's em pretty reasonably.


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: question between distributors (Twisted_audi)*

does the KZ version have mech advance weights in distributor? I dont think the NF version does and i noticed the Hall Effect rotor "windows" are bigger to on the NF. Will this make a difference?


----------

